# Mass Effect: Andromeda Announced - Who is Excite?



## BlackMastodon (Jun 16, 2015)

Since the trailer is out, let's start a ME:A megathread, shall we?

We know this one isn't following the Shepard saga anymore, and by the sounds of it it's going to be in the Andromeda galaxy (call it a hunch...).

The trailer shows the return of the Mako, which looks about a thousand times better and faster this time around as well as jetpacks!

Release date is holiday season 2016, but I'm still pretty hyped.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jun 16, 2015)

Between this, Doom and Fallout, I foresee a lot of time neglecting music production in the year to come.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 16, 2015)

I still haven't even played ME3, since they decided the PC version would only be available on EA Origin or whatever the hell EA's stupid PC store... thing... is called. I'll get back in to the series when they decide to put it on Steam again.

Unless they already have, in which case, I know what I'm doing this weekend.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jun 16, 2015)

Install it, play me3, remove it. Origin really isn't that big a deal outside the fact that it's another application that I rarely use and would prefer to consolidate.

Edit: woo! My first post in this thread got me to 1k posts.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 16, 2015)

I actually _have_ Origin already, because some games forced me to install it, even though I bought the damned things on Steam (the Assassin's Creed games, I believe). It's annoying having to use the app to play games, but I put up with it if the games are good enough. Having to use it to _buy _the games, on the other hand, is a no-go. 

If they forced me to run Origin to play ME3 I'd do it, but instead I actually have to buy it through them. I have my financial info associated with enough sh!t as it is, I'm going to stick with Steam. They don't need my money badly enough to make it available there, so I'll continue never getting to play it .


----------



## beneharris (Jun 16, 2015)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I actually _have_ Origin already, because some games forced me to install it, even though I bought the damned things on Steam (the Assassin's Creed games, I believe). It's annoying having to use the app to play games, but I put up with it if the games are good enough. Having to use it to _buy _the games, on the other hand, is a no-go.
> 
> If they forced me to run Origin to play ME3 I'd do it, but instead I actually have to buy it through them. I have my financial info associated with enough sh!t as it is, I'm going to stick with Steam. They don't need my money badly enough to make it available there, so I'll continue never getting to play it .



That's two more sales that they would have if they'd release it on steam. Screw Origin.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jun 16, 2015)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I actually _have_ Origin already, because some games forced me to install it, even though I bought the damned things on Steam (the Assassin's Creed games, I believe). It's annoying having to use the app to play games, but I put up with it if the games are good enough. Having to use it to _buy _the games, on the other hand, is a no-go.
> 
> If they forced me to run Origin to play ME3 I'd do it, but instead I actually have to buy it through them. I have my financial info associated with enough sh!t as it is, I'm going to stick with Steam. They don't need my money badly enough to make it available there, so I'll continue never getting to play it .




Fair enough, and understandable. For what it's worth I think you can buy download codes from certain sites using PayPal or something. Then you can "redeem code" or something. I can't recall any sites off hand, but I know I got dragon age for cheap on release day using this method.


----------



## Bearitone (Jun 16, 2015)

Stoked! I haven't played video games in a very long time, but after playing all three and knowing this is coming out... this may just suck me back in


----------



## Volteau (Jun 16, 2015)

....... YES! (though not a fan of the trailer's music...)


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Deadnightshade (Jun 17, 2015)

It's still too early to make actual judgements, but I have to say that although it seems they've worked a lot on environments and improving gameplay mechanics like the mako, if the game lacks the emotional attachment that can be achieved through the infamous dialog mechanics, this game will feel lackluster compared to its predecessors.

After all, it's all about being space Jesus, being praised and getting laid with alien chicks.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 17, 2015)

Mass Effect is one of my favourite series, but it's still too early to say anything and be excited.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 17, 2015)

Deadnightshade said:


> It's still too early to make actual judgements, but I have to say that although it seems they've worked a lot on environments and improving gameplay mechanics like the mako, if the game lacks the emotional attachment that can be achieved through the infamous dialog mechanics, this game will feel lackluster compared to its predecessors.
> 
> After all, it's all about being space Jesus, being praised and getting laid with alien chicks.


100% agree with that. If it doesn't have these things then it won't be Mass Effect.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 17, 2015)

I'll miss Miranda ...hmm...cheeks
HNNNNNGGGGGG


----------



## Promit (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm super excited, but I thought the trailer was garbage. If I were basing my impression on the trailer, I would have ignored the game completely. Given my fondness of ME3, they could've just gone on stage, yelled "MASS EFFECT ANDROMEDA FROSTBITE!" and walked off and I'd be equally thrilled.


----------



## sakeido (Jun 17, 2015)

Yeah I'm with you Promit, in theory I am excited for a Mass Effect game but that trailer was just terrible


----------



## vividox (Jun 17, 2015)

Much excite.

Love the ME franchise, hated the ending to ME3. Really glad to hear the fourth installment isn't even taking place in the same galaxy - the more distance they put between the ending of ME3 and the beginning of ME4, the better.

Excited for a revamped Mako, and everyone in production has really nice things to say about the combat system. Really looking forward to this one.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 18, 2015)

I logged over a thousand hours on ME3 the year it was released. 

You could say that I am excited.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 18, 2015)

AxeHappy said:


> I logged over a thousand hours on ME3 the year it was released.
> 
> You could say that I am excited.



Multi was great and intense.
Me and my groups were the first 10 in the Italian PS3 leaderboards.
We had such a great time together and we still have a whatsapp chat we talk with daily


----------



## Malkav (Jun 18, 2015)

Big fan of the Mass Effect series, really hope this'll be good. The concept art they've released looks incredible so far.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 18, 2015)

I still remember when we farmed White Base, Geth, Platinum to get those bloody money and hoped for N7 weapons drops 
And all the biotic explosions me and my friend OscuraShiva detonated over and over


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 18, 2015)

I wanna say I easily put in a couple hundred hours into ME3, including single player and multi. Hoping they keep the multilayer node and maybe add a PvP gametype too if they could swing it. 

And we don't need to go down the path of talking about the ending of ME3, it has it's own thread for that. 

Wondering if there will be any new alien races introduced and if they'll keep all the classics. I remember reading that there will be a Krogan crew member.

I need to finish my renegade playthrough of ME3 now...


----------



## vividox (Jun 18, 2015)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Multi was great and intense.
> Me and my groups were the first 10 in the Italian PS3 leaderboards.
> We had such a great time together and we still have a whatsapp chat we talk with daily


Really wish they would have maintained the Multiplayer past a year out. It still "works", but without the community goals every week it got a little stale. Agree it was really, really fun.


----------



## vividox (Jun 18, 2015)

BlackMastodon said:


> Wondering if there will be any new alien races introduced and if they'll keep all the classics.


I'm really excited for that. Being that it's an entirely new galaxy, they pretty much have to indroduce a bunch of new species.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Jun 18, 2015)

I love Mass Effect, definitely can't wait for a new one. Since it's taking place in a new galaxy, I wonder if you'll be able to play as a non-human? Even if humans travel faster than light and Andromeda is the closest galaxy to the Milky Way, it would still take tens of thousands of years to even reach it. So playing as a different species would be cool


----------



## Malkav (Jun 18, 2015)

BlackMastodon said:


> Wondering if there will be any new alien races introduced and if they'll keep all the classics. I remember reading that there will be a Krogan crew member.



According to development interviews and stuff they'll be adding two new alien races, if you go check out the concept art for 4 that they've put up there's actually a pic based on one of the races homes with these very angular pyramid like structures.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 18, 2015)

There will be Raloi for fanservice


----------



## texshred777 (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm really excited about it. 

From what I've read, you're playing a human again. That said, I'm still excited about it. ME is up there as an all time favorite. Even if they botched a few things.


----------



## Malkav (Jun 27, 2015)

texshred777 said:


> Even if they botched a few things.



Yeah, even if you didn't like the ending that's only like 30 minutes of the game, the actual journey to get there was incredible, it was one of the first times in my life a game made me sit around actually weighing up the gravity of every decision I was about to make, and made me actually care about the characters there in, I mean I've played through the trilogy 4 or 5 times in total and I still get bummed out on Tuchanka over Mordin.

Though personally I didn't think the ME3 endings were in fact that bad, I've seen many complaints about them but never any real suggestions of what they could have possibly done that would make it better that doesn't come across as the typical hollywood hero rides off into the sunset kind of thing.

I was a late starter to the series though, by the time a friend recommended it to me all of the trilogy and DLCs were out so I got to play it through with literally every piece of content available. 

If there's one thing I'd get rid of or at least make skippable it's those retarded dream sequences in the forest with the kid


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 27, 2015)

I don't want to start an ending debate, but......... they could have I dunno, made literally *ANY* of the choices you made during the course of the game matter.  (Actually if they had have just ended it with Shep and Anderson dying and then have a movie play out taking into account what you had done throughout the series it would have been *....ING BRILLIANT*) 

But yeah, the Mass Effect series is hands down the best video game I have ever played. Mass Effect 3 in specific, right up to that ending, was the most engaging, emotional video game I have ever played. More than that, it is one of the best pieces of media I have ever consumed. Movies, Music, Books. It is just staggeringly well done.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jun 27, 2015)

Spoilers ahoy for anyone who hasn't played yet and intends to.

I always hear that. "Your decisions didn't matter." So, was Mordin alive? What became of the Krogan? Did Kaiden make it to the end, or did Ashley? What about the Rachni? Along with about a million other questions that could be different from one player to the next. The ending cutscene wasn't much different regardless of how you played, but the world was your world. Race relations, alive vs. dead characters, how shepard will be remembered. (Paragon vs. Renegade.) At the same time, regardless of your decisions, all 3 of the games ended as intended not just the series as a whole. Regardless of how you played the game, the endings of each of the 3 games were not too far off from each other. Bioware had a story they wanted to share, you just helped shape how it was told. The beginning and the end went as it was supposed to, but the emotional bonds and relationships formed along the way were very much unique. The ending that was there was a little stupid, but I was content with it.

I do look forward to the next game for the simple fact that the ME universe has been a blast to go through. I hold some of the characters from the trilogy dear to me, and I look forward to forming bonds with new people. Very rarely do I actually feel so much for a character that I'll put the game down for a month after they unavoidably, due to my characters moral compass, die.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 28, 2015)

Yeah...but we're talking about the ending. Nobody is bagging on the game world, or your actions from 1/2 not having enough effect on it. We're talking about the ending and how your actions from 1/2 and most especially 3 have very little to no effect on it. 

Especially since they very specifically said that your choices will matter and it won't just be a cookie cutter 1/2/3 choice thing. 

On the Rachni it made literally no difference what choice you made in ME1 or 2. Either the Queen you released was corrupted by the Reapers or the Reapers magically managed to find some random Rachni DNA and achieve the exact same effects. 

Still better than the Deus Ex: Human Revolution endings...


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Jun 28, 2015)

I have very little trust in the new ME, after the mess that was ME3. That was so convoluted, yet without any clear sense of direction in the plot, which only consisted of fetching allies while the Crucible is being built. And those cringeworthy visions with the child...yuk! Not even speaking about the endings...lol


----------



## Malkav (Jun 28, 2015)

Personally I never went into it expecting it to have any more effect than a change in narrative, a friend of mine had warned me that your choices matter but don't really matter. Still I enjoyed the story line and characters, and absolutely adore the universe in which it all happened.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 28, 2015)

Mass Effect was great. I got the first game on launch in 2007 and did the same with the other two. It was a 5+ year journey that really meant alot to me. The lackluster ending was offset somewhat by the sheer epicness of the journey.

I am really looking forward to this game. They can only get better.


----------



## vividox (Jun 28, 2015)

I kind of feel the same way. The ending was soul-crushing, in that I spent so much time on that game, loved it so much, and then was really let down by the ending, but it's still not bad enough to render the rest of the series meaningless. I can still go back and enjoy the hell out of the rest of the game.


----------



## thedonal (Jun 30, 2015)

Volteau said:


> ....... YES! (though not a fan of the trailer's music...)



Awww. It's a top song. Cash classic. 

Even The Shadows' version is ace (I grew up with that!).

Interested to see where they go with the new story.


----------



## Kryss (Jul 1, 2015)

can't wait to play this but ya that trailer imo was trash. I think i'm ok though with them keeping it hush hush til it releases though. 3 was still ok after they patched everything. gamplay overall was solid. mp was actually fun which I didn't expect. EA servers are always horrible though. i'm looking forward to 4 but it's hard to say how good it will be. EA has a habit of f'ing up and releasing stuff before it's ready. I am glad they are going to do something far outside of the previous series and handle a new threat in a whole new galaxy.


----------



## texshred777 (Aug 20, 2015)

With the extended scenes, I'm at least a little more satisfied than I was the first time I finished ME3(few days after release). That was rage inducing. I lent it out to a friend immediately after that and didn't want to look at it for months. 

Fighting the temptation to get into an ending discussion. Hard.

In the end I'm super excited about another ME story. I'm fine with handwaving it to where they never mention Shepard or the Reapers. Fresh start, different story in the same universe. 

It works for Marvel/DC...


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Aug 20, 2015)

texshred777 said:


> Fresh start, different story in the same universe.



This x 10000. They've built an awesome universe and I'd love to experience it in a whole new way.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 12, 2016)

Holy sh*t, it's been over a year since this thread has been updated?

Necro-bump, ahoy!

Some new stuff came out over the past week or so, including a new gameplay trailer:


I didn't watch the one with commentary yet, since I wanted to just have a look for myself, but the jump pack is a welcome addition I think, should make for more interesting combat which I think ME3 already perfected in terms of fluidity.

Another interesting note is that whether you pick the male or female Ryder, they both exist in the universe since they're brother and sister. Not sure how that's going to work in the story but it's different and could play out well.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 20, 2017)

Bringing this back since the game has been live for a month now.

I'm playing on PC using my new GTX 1080 video card and am pretty surprised that I have framerate hiccups with 4k @ 30 fps. 2k @ 60 fps looks great, though.

I know a lot of people complain about the animations and voice acting but I'm pleasantly surprised with some of it, though a lot of the voice acting is sub-par, like basically any ME game. I'm liking Ryder more than Shepard and find him/her (I'm playing as a her this time around) more relatable and human, so that's a plus.

So far I'm at about Chapter 4, according to my saves, and am enjoying it. I'm not a huge fan of the fact that the story kind of seems like a mix of ME1 and Halo (Remnant = Forerunners as far as I can tell), but I'll see how it plays out in the end. The multiplayer is as fun as ever, and I like that the matches have been shortened since ME3 to 7 waves instead of 10.

What's everyone else's thoughts?


----------



## vividox (Apr 20, 2017)

Agree with pretty much everything you are saying. I do like that they kind of got back to ME1 in that it is more conversation driven than just combat scene after combat scene after combat scene, though.

As of last night the stats on my save file said 35 hours played and 29% through the game; either I'm really slow or this is just a gigantic game. I haven't played any multiplayer since the pre-load, but I really enjoyed it - looking forward to getting back to it once I (finally) get through my single-player run.

And +1 on the GTX 1080, I grabbed one for release as well. I understand the facial graphics complaints, but they just don't bother me too much. The landscapes and scenescapes in this game are unreal, though.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Apr 21, 2017)

Several hours in and while it is buggy it feels a bit more like Mass Effect the further I get into it.

My frustrations with modern gaming culture aside, mostly it makes me wish they would just remaster the original trilogy already. I don't by any means expect them to, but I'd snatch them up in a heartbeat if they did.


----------



## vividox (Apr 21, 2017)

Yeah, no kidding. A ground-up rebuild of the OT using the combat system of ME3 would be amazing, especially if we got a rewrite of that awful deus ex machina R/G/B ending.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 24, 2017)

vividox said:


> Yeah, no kidding. A ground-up rebuild of the OT using the combat system of ME3 would be amazing, especially if we got a rewrite of that awful deus ex machina R/G/B ending.



Yeah I'd be all over that if it were the case. I'm just excited to have new Mass Effect adventures, though. I won't say no to new content in that universe.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 24, 2017)

So sick of every review of Andromeda taking time to whine about the ME3 ending not being fanservice "everyone lived happily ever after here is the scene of Wrex getting married to Jack" or whatever they all wanted. I thought it was great. Would I have liked more of Miranda? Of course!

I still haven't bought this. I find the videos of animations hilarious, though. I am especially perplexed by why the run animations seem directly carried over from the previous two games. Ah well. I'll buy it someday and probably like it. It sounds like all the conversations are really stilted and lifeless compared to the previous few games, though.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 24, 2017)

I played all the way through the single player stuff, and have since been grinding the multiplayer. The former was rad. The latter is fine, and an improvement, overall, but I do regret that the same randomized reward/unlock system was carried-over from ME3.

I think the voice acting (for primary cast) was a step up, but also realize that's an entirely subjective thing. Still something to be desired for voice acting in most of the meaningless/side-quest stuff, but that's how it always goes, I guess.

Sidebar: I do wish games, in general, would ditch side quests. ME, generally --including ME:A -- has strong enough characters and story that the haphazardly developed side quests serve no purpose other than to pad the game length. Rather than boost the 'immersive' qualities as one may argue they intend, they seem to result in having the opposite effect. While I understand they give our characters more experience points, I argue that those points could be weaved into primary-story missions; whether by way of more points-per-mission, or by way of more missions.

Anyway, I enjoyed it. My only major complaint is that it's perhaps too recycled. Without being too spoilery, it feels to me like every major story point in ME:A is an analog to every major story point of the original trilogy. In that way, it's like one of those movies that are 'based on true events, but the names and likenesses have been changed'.

Which I don't mean to imply that ME:A is only an imitation. Rather, I'd suggest it's a refinement, though perhaps only a slight one.


----------



## TedEH (Apr 24, 2017)

synrgy said:


> Sidebar: I do wish games, in general, would ditch side quests.



I feel like I have the opposite experience, but it depends entirely on the game. I think Mass Effect is a game that can benefit from side quests _if_ they're done well. And by done well, I mean that they should be pointed and rewarding. I'm not a fan of side-quests in something like the Batman Archam-whatever games cause you can tell you're just running through fetch-quest-#371 and you've all you've accomplished is a checklist of "yup I did this stuff". But I do think there's benefit to having them in 'immersive sim' style games - stuff like Thief, Dishonored, Deus Ex, etc. (so I guess mostly stealth-ish games?) - because the world building is a huge element of those games. I don't remember the side quests in Mass Effect being as well implemented as those other games though.


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 24, 2017)

Side Quests are great when they add to the overall story. But I'll agree, there have been way too many games as of late that have an overload of side quests for the sake of having an overload of side quests.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 25, 2017)

I think we're in agreement. I was attempting to suggest that if something contributes to the story in any meaningful way, however slight, then that's not really a 'side quest'. I might not have expressed myself clearly, but what I basically meant was all the "fetch-quest-#371" stuff. Not to suggest that ME:A is chock full of them by any means; just to suggest that gaming, generally, from *A*(ssassin's Creed) to *Z*(elda), has been suffering from them.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 25, 2017)

wankerness said:


> I am especially perplexed by why the run animations seem directly carried over from the previous two games.



Funny that you say that. I've noticed that most if not all major developers recycle/reuse animations across multiple titles, if not franchises. Shadow of Mordor used the some fighting system as the Arkham Games (both published by WB), the Assassin's Creed series used the same animations from the Prince of Persia games (both published by Ubisoft), Fallout 4 had the same run/duck/sneak animations as Skyrim (both developed by Bethesda). It just seems to be the nature of the industry. You could argue it's lazy but I'd also argue it saves timw/money during development and is probably a result of using the same engine for multiple titles.


----------



## vividox (Apr 26, 2017)

wankerness said:


> So sick of every review of Andromeda taking time to whine about the ME3 ending not being fanservice "everyone lived happily ever after here is the scene of Wrex getting married to Jack" or whatever they all wanted. I thought it was great. Would I have liked more of Miranda? Of course!



I absolutely didn't want a Disney ending. But I love how any complaint about the objectively awful ending gets turned into that strawman.

After 100 hours of gameplay, all my choices were rendered meaningless and I was given the option of red, blue, or green. .... that. .... that little deus ex machina kid and the bull.... explanation I was given.

I wanted to see indoctrination. You know, the entire underlying theme of the entire series. I wanted to see Shepard ruined. I wanted to see perfect Shepard irreparably destroyed by indoctrination and play right into the Reaper's hands, and I wanted to see his squadmates - who he spent 100 hours recruiting and friending and romancing - dragging his irreparably destroyed ass over the finish line to sacrifice everything and save all of Milky-Way-kind.

No blue babies, no romance living happily ever after, no reapers being flower girls at Shepard and Miranda's wedding - .... all that noise. Mass Effect was about (1) putting together a squad that will do anything for each other, (2) making decisions, and (3) indoctrination. The ending poo pooed all over those things. That was why it was terrible.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 28, 2017)

Andromeda has joined the ranks of series that Bioware has completely sh!t the bed with. I should have known after they ruined Dragon Age.


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 28, 2017)

I bought it, traded it, then got a used copy again for cheap. Reaaallllly debating if it want to keep it on the backlogged (where its probably a good 4 games down the list) or just trading it in again for something like Prey or Final Fantasy XII Zodiac Age, since I have a feeling Andromeda is going to go down in price sooner than later....


----------



## vividox (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm enjoying the hell out of Andromeda.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 28, 2017)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Andromeda has joined the ranks of series that Bioware has completely sh!t the bed with. I should have known after they ruined Dragon Age.



I can't find a copy of Dragon Age Inquisition anywhere. I really liked 1 and most of two 2 apart from the repetitiveness of combat and playing the same dungeon 20 times. Is 3 really that bad?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 30, 2017)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I can't find a copy of Dragon Age Inquisition anywhere. I really liked 1 and most of two 2 apart from the repetitiveness of combat and playing the same dungeon 20 times. Is 3 really that bad?


I've only seen high praise of Dragon Age: Inquisition.  I haven't played the series but have only heard good things about 1 and 3.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Apr 30, 2017)

I liked Inquisition, though I never beat it. Computer needed reformatting before I finished it and didn't feel like starting over. May give it a go again. As I recall, it was MUCH better than 2, which was a bit of a let down. Perhaps I can reinstall it to distract myself from the crack that is Overwatch, which still has its claws in me. 

I was fine with the ME ending as well, so I guess that means it wasn't "objectively" aweful as suggested. The reaper story only had one of three endings, but you built a unique world depending on your choices. Yeah the reapers got dealt with in one of three ways, but not everyone saved the rachni, or fixed the genophage... Not everyone killed off the same characters or races, and that means a .... of a lot to those of us with an imagination. The world I created with my decisions is different from most others. Just because I didn't have a cutscene shove it in my face doesn't mean it didn't happen. So... Yeah.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (May 1, 2017)

Okay, I'm trying to get a clear answer on this game. Is this Mass Effect at heart? Because if it is, I want to play it. I loved the first three.


----------



## synrgy (May 1, 2017)

^Yes. It definitely is.


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 1, 2017)

PunkBillCarson said:


> Okay, I'm trying to get a clear answer on this game. Is this Mass Effect at heart? Because if it is, I want to play it. I loved the first three.


Absolutely. I was a bit apprehensive seeing all of the flak it was getting and even a bit weary in the first hour or 2 of the game, but then as I got into it I was fully immersed like all the other games.

Funny enough, I was also apprehensive during the first couple hours of ME2 since I played ME1 and ME2 back to back. Literally the same day I finished 1 I fired up 2. The change in gameplay mechanics was really jarring and I wasn't sure I liked it until I got used to it a few hours in.

My bottom line is that if you liked the original trilogy, you'll probably like this one too.


----------



## vividox (May 1, 2017)

Emphatic yes.


----------



## Ralyks (May 2, 2017)

Its definitely Mass Effect. May take a while in to the game to see it, but yes, its definitely a ME game at its core.


----------

